# Removing the ECM



## aminal attax (Oct 6, 2007)

can't find it in the manual anywhere. i can only tell that it's attached to a bracket towards the front but it's so sturdy in there i dont want to break anything. 01 max.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You'll need to get a very small screwdriver and remove the 4 small screws that attach the ecm to the bracket. Once removed, give the ecm a good push, towards the passenger side to remove. DON'T remove the ecm with the bracket, it'll be a pain to put back in. Hopefully you have small hands like I do to put the screws back in when you're done...


----------



## aminal attax (Oct 6, 2007)

where are these 4 screws located at sir?


----------

